# Tamron officially announces the SP 15-30mm F/2.8 Di VC USD G2 (Model A041)



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 31, 2018)

> *August 31, 2018, Commack, New York*— Tamron announces the launch of a new high-speed ultra-wide-angle zoom lens, the SP 15-30mm F/2.8 Di VC USD G2 (Model A041), for full-frame DSLR cameras. The new model will be available in Nikon mount on September 21st and in Canon mount October 12th at a suggested retail price of $1299.
> 
> With a well-established reputation for ultra-high-quality wideangle zoom lenses with its Model A012, Tamron carries on the tradition of high optical performance with the new SP 15-30mm F/2.8 Di VC USD G2 (Model A041). By incorporating an XGM (eXpanded Glass Molded Aspherical) lens element, as well as multiple LD (Low Dispersion) lens elements, the distortion and lateral chromatic aberrations so common in wideangle shooting have been greatly minimized. Furthermore, a newly developed AX (Anti-reflection eXpand) Coating has been applied to reduce ghosting and flare more thoroughly than ever before. The optical performance in this high-speed F/2.8...



Continue reading...


----------



## pixel8foto (Aug 31, 2018)

The G1 is a very good lens while it works. It'd be great if they've improved build-quality and reliability.


----------



## Lurker (Oct 2, 2018)

> The new model will be available in Nikon mount on September 21st and in Canon mount October 12th at a suggested retail price of $1299.



Both B&H and Adorama have the Canon EF mount in stock, neither have the Nikon mount. Not in line with the announcement but I'll take it. Hope someone is testing it out for us.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Jan 21, 2019)

Does anyone have this lens? Very interested in thoughts of a user.


----------

